# Abbreviations



## JonathonHunt (Apr 30, 2004)

I didn't realise that typing the letters J and C together would result in Jesus Christ appearing in the text. I only noticed when I posted about the Author J.C. Ryle and looked at my post which said 'Jesus Christ Ryle'. Yikes!

Are there any other text abbreviations waiting to catch me out?

J


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 4, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 16, 2004)

ANYONE AT ALL?????


----------

